# Ear Cleaning Wipes?



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you guys have any experience with those/would you recommend them? In your opinion, what's the best (least stressful for the dog) way to clean their ears? Got some cleaning solution at the vet, but the pup absolutely HATES the method they used (pour it in, swish it around, wipe with cotton.) I'll do it that way, if I have to, just wanted to check, if there are any other options out there. Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is this routine cleaning, or does she need it for some reason like an infection? If she doesn't really *need* it but you'd like to clean them out from time to time you could saturate the cotton with the solution and then use it to just wipe out her ears. It won't get down deep like it would if you squirt it right in the ear, but it would help get her used to having her ears cleaned.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I put the ear cleaner on a cotton ball and sometimes a q-tip and just swab the inside of the ear. I don't go into deep, just getting the areas I can see. I've done the pouring into the ear too, but he's so uncomfortable for a long time that I do it only as I think it's needed. 

My dog used to HATE even the swabbing but now he actually likes it. Took a few times though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! (It's just preventative cleaning.) Will try without the pour/swish part, together with some hotdog bribery.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I used them a lot and I like them. Just squeeze them out to remove all liquid leaving them moist.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I was told by the vet not to use cotton balls -- risk of lint bits being left behind. Also, no q-tips (same reasons you shouldn't use them on your own ears). 

On my vet's advice, I use 2"x2" squares of first-aid gauze pads -- you can find a small box of the squares on sale for around $1 from time to time in the first-aid aisle. You can use the solution you already have and squirt it on the gauze -- or mix a solution of water/organic apple cider vinegar (2 parts water: 1 part vinegar for routine cleaning).


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

This is a very funny story. !!! Girlfriend said; one thing - breeder said; another. Caught in the middle of two females with opposing opinions. Hence, (1987).

Girlfriend works for vet cleaning cages for two weeks, know's it all.

Breeder worked with GSDs for 35 years. Sided with girlfriend, not because she was right, I decided the breeder was taking an easy way out not to trouble the animal.

Breeder, just put "Panalog" in the ears and allow the dog to shake it's head and remove sand and/or dirt on it's own, no tissue, cotton, no nothing, the ointment will do the job.

Girlfriend, Use "liquid ear cleaner wash solution" and allow the dog to shake it's head. Repeat when wet with solution and use soft toilet tissue on "outer ear" with index finger. No deeper. Once cleaned then apply the "Panalog to the slightly red clean ear" and check for redness the next day.

Yes, both were good. Hospitals clean and disinfect sores and THEN apply medicines / ointments. Panalog /Otimax are great to have in the kitchen cabinet.

The breeder was not wrong, I just feel the medicine should be applied to the clean ear and any discomfort to the animal will be minimal..

Try getting in between two assertive females when your single and in your prime, it's a scary situation... lol :wild: :help: :laugh:


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

DellaWrangler said:


> Thanks guys! (It's just preventative cleaning.) Will try without the pour/swish part, together with some hotdog bribery.


I like the last part! 

Gauze pads are nice, too. But preventative cleaning and good
diet should hopefully keep actual ear infections at bay. And be 
mindful that the panalog/otomax that sehrgutcsg mentioned
can cause eventual hearing loss.


----------

